# Celtics @ Cavs | Game #6 | 11/11/06



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 6*_


*Boston Celtics* *(1-3) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (3-2)*

_*Saturday, November 11, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*BOSTON CELTICS’ NOTES*

*•* Paul Pierce always has monster games when facing Cleveland. So riding behind Paul’s big game will be key. But if Cleveland decides to force another Celtic to make shots and win the game, Wally needs to be ready for when the double-teams begin to chase Pierce.

*•* Try to get a lot of penetration with Telfair, West and Rondo. Basically all of Boston’s guards can get to the rack against Cleveland and must not settle for jumpers. Even if the early shots are going in, failing to attack Cleveland’s guards when you have this big of an advantage in athleticism would be letting Cleveland off the hook.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Drew Gooden has been playing like a man on a mission lately. He’s had some solid games against the Celtics in the past and when LeBron is letting the game come to him, the team will need Drew or Zydrunas to carry the early load. The Celtics might let Gooden score because they’ll be more focused on James. So a strong 20 point/10 rebound efffort from Drew would give Cleveland a great chance to win.

*•* Paul Pierce is going to bring the thunder and it’s always interesting to see how James responds. He usually plays it cool. As long as LeBron doesn’t get overly involved in dueling, his usual all-around effort, when added with another strong Cavs performance should get the job done. But if LeBron comes out as a major scorer, the rest of the Cleveland players will need to stay focused/patient in for the time when James begins to pass off. 

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland/Boston match ups always makes for fun games. This game should go down to the wire like several of the others in the past. Cleveland needs to shoot well from the foul line, get good movement off the ball, and try to win the battle of the boards and the battle in the paint.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great game thread Remy. Should be a good game


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

This is a game that really draws my interest. Boston always plays us tough and LeBron and Pierce go at it. Plus this is a team that we should beat, so far this year we have decided to play down to our lesser opponents. I am gonna watch this one hoping that we play basketball like we have in the three wins and not the two losses. Should be a good one.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Routinely in the past several years whenever the Cavaliers get ready to take on the Boston Celtics, as they will tonight, the supposed bad blood gets rehashed in the pregame chatter. Let's see, there's the old Ricky Davis ``Cleveland is a black hole'' incident and the Cavs' mascot later getting fined for antics to get back at him. There's Paul Pierce getting fined for spitting at the Cavs' bench and then he and LeBron James having to be separated by teammates in the locker room area after a game. There are all those intense matchups, including some overtly over-competitive preseason games in the past three years. There is the inherent rivalry because the two teams have made four trades in the past three years.
> 
> All of it misses the point, the Cavs say. All those items, listed dutifully above and by other media outlets to be sure, are just the prologue. The real reason for the still-simmering issues took place when the Cavs and the Celtics weren't even in the same country.
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/15987781.htm


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Drew Gooden said:


> ``We haven't forgotten about that night, so we're going to pound them as much as we can.''


Man, I really like that quote from Gooden. I want to see as much fire in this team as possible, and nothing gets them more riled up than matchups with Boston and Paul Pierce.

On a side note, I don't remember the incident in the locker room between Paul and Lebron. Does anyone wanna fill me in on the details? I know they've feuded since Lebron's been in the league, but I don't remember that particular incident.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

No Jones or Marshall = Gibson and Brown ?


I am really not excited about Marshall being hurt, he is a big part of our game. Hopefully Scott Pollard has a few good minutes left in him. I expected Gooden to have a monster game tonight. 

And I really hope Sasha can continue to shine and stay consistent, while getting consistent minutes.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> And I really hope Sasha can continue to shine and stay consistent, while getting consistent minutes.


Yes, me too. I have a feeling that this may be Sasha's breakout season. He's been (much) better defensively, and is the best shooter on the team...(sorry Damon)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible start so far 8-0 Boston


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

11-0 now Boston


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

12-6 after our two worst starters (Z and Snow) score lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow can't score on an open shot


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Awful 19-6


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're getting blown out 23-6


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes has been terrible last two games and he's 0-4 our there while West has 7 points


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Could we be any more inconsistent?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

3-0 against Playoff teams
0-2 and strugglin against boston


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow that was awful...they better step it up...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well hopefully that's as bad as it gets.

Somehow I don't think we'll only score 40 tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTH is going on? Has this team not learned anything from there 2 losses?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just get it around 8-10 by the half and I'll be happy


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Play some D jesus: open shots everywhere for Boston


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

34-15 Boston. We're making Gerald Green look like a star now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron should have come into the game there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We have no one who can keep upu with Rondo


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

At least Sasha seems to be playing with some intensity.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just get it within 10-12. Make that lead less then gargantuan


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

3s 3s 3s 3s 3s


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sasha looks really good tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

39-25. Finally Lebron. AND 1. Nope foul before shot


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I just keep waiting for us too take off, Big Z is no factor out there, cant see why we dont go with Drew's energy.

Sasha is our lone bright spot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Drew struggled early, but I'd like to see him back in the game now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank God Lebron has woken up. He whooping Pierce but we got no one else. Z looks reaaaaally old this year


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes 0-8. What has happened to him recently?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Maybe his hand got wacked in practice and nobody's said anything about it. I dunno.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Yikes.... Well thats why they play two halfs of basketball, I really cant see us doing this for another two quarters, and It cant get any worse than that first half.

I think we cut it too around 7 or better at the end of the 3 and we have a chance. I mean we have not one stand out player that 1st half, so someone will have too step up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We should trade Sasha while his value is high.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> We should trade Sasha while his value is high.


Hell no, right now he is the only life we have off the bench for our PG/SG/SF sub.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

**** I was just thinking this kid is 23 and with more time under Mike Brown he could really be something. It would be a crime to let him walk away this summer, so young with so much upside. Wesley/Newble will no longer be in the mix after this year, we could really need a reliable backup for Larry/Lebron for along time.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Larry is starting to finish at the hoop like he did last year, which means not at all. 

New offense or not, how can one man look so bad (big Z)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Goddamnit, does Lebron want to get aggressive here eventually.

The team is following his lead, and it's a big part of the reason we're down so much.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron with his patented "try to respond with their superstar's 3 with a 3 of my own." Except he misses of course. 

Now Pierce is going to take this game home for the Celts.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

That dunk is the highlight of the game.


Must be rough when a rookie cant get any PT down 20.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron is finally showing urgency, taking it to the basket every time. 

Hopefully he's going to learn from this. Plus he's playing great defense against Pierce.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Atleast Marshall looks like he gives a fu-ck, oh wait, lets Scalabum get a rebound and then chucks a 3 ball nothing but air. 

No wonder Lebron walked off the floor against the Hawks, did we degress from last year?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

All right Lebron, that's how you lead a team.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I wouldnt give our starters a rest, I would let them finish this mess. They dont deserve to be allowed and sit out the remaining 10 minutes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron the only one putting anything into this.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We could have a chance if DJ starts heating up.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

great finish by bron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think Lebron's getting pissed.... finally, I like it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ferry's moves are looking worse as this season progresses. It looks like Hughes and Z are not worth anywhere close to there salary cap killing contracts. I still have hope for hughes but Z man: he has not looked good a tall


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

DJ!!!. Jones looks like he wants a starting job. 

Can't say enough about Sasha as well


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The anticipation in the arena for DJs 3 was amazing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jeez we're still down by 11 despite all that. I don't know if we'll have enough


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Feed that hot hand in Jones.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No 3's please Lebron: attack the basket


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pavs for 3!!!! Then we trade baskets. Down by 8


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Holy Crap... Mike Brown lets Sasha play and look what he does.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

wow Sasha


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron assist to AV


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Bad shot out of the timeout


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't care about winning this game anymore.

There's only one thing I want from this game.

I want Lebron to see exactly how much he sets the tone for this team. When they watch the tape, I want him to pay attention to how the team responds to his effort. 

Because I am sitting here amazed at how they have responded to his 3rd quarter effort.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

^ Agreed seems we bring it only when needed against bad teams, and bring it from the start against the top tier teams.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Down by 4 crazy


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Did bron just call out Pierce?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need some D now


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> No Jones or Marshall = Gibson and Brown ?
> 
> 
> I expected Gooden to have a monster game tonight.
> minutes.



Boy was I way off


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> We should trade Sasha while his value is high.



ehhh... nah lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Boy was I way off


 lol. We found a bench in player in Pavs at least.

Don't think we need Brown anymore: Gibson needs a call up still /imo


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sasha!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Sasha!!!


 My dream of Snow/Wesley not playing is close to being fulfilled


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Get Lebron Oxygen


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF!? Charge?????


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Oh my dear lord... I cant believe I didnt turn this game off and walk away...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Holy Lebron


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Holy Lebron


For as much as they ripped him for walking off against the Hawks, I hope they praise him for this effort, win or lose.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pierce doing his dive into the lane and flail move


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I almost stopped watching this game. Glad I stuck around.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

The offense looks very familar to the whole Pistons series.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hell trade Hughes :wink:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Larry Hughes struggled, but when Lebron needed him, he was there.

This kind of lineup has always been our best, Lebron with a quick team that has some shooters on it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We got no excuses this year with pavs, marshall, and AV off the bench. Just need to see if Gibson can play some PG against quick PG's


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Larry Hughes struggled, but when Lebron needed him, he was there.
> 
> This kind of lineup has always been our best, Lebron with a quick team that has some shooters on it.


 Hughes has done a lot of other + things in the second half


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

what in the world are you doing?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

bring in Zydrunas too hit some FT


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Only up by 3 and hughes loses the ball! Boston at the line


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

score please.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pierce better not hit a 3


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV 10 rebounds in 18 minutes. Make one


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

good foul


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good foul by lebron


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Z?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap Lebron missed both: good move lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 94, Boston 93*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Crap Lebron missed both: good move lol


 No! Lebron miised the rim


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo that was close


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I looked at the boxscore when the Cavs were 4-24 and said "eeesh, they are going to get creamed by the Celtics." Looks like they turned in around in the second half though, LeBron apparently had a great game at the line.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Notice the five that played the long stretch where came back and pulled out the win. LeBron, Hughes, Sasha, DJ, Andy. Coach Brown stuck with those guys and they were able to make it happen. I just want to make sure that some credit is given to a few guys who really deserve it. DJ hit a few huge threes that started the comeback and got the crowd into the game and Sasha stepped up huge and is playing really aggressive and well. This was an awesome comeback win and hopefully the team builds on this and continues the winning ways.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasha, AV, and DJ really showed up tonight. Gratz to them.

Amazing what having good backup allow a team to do. Now to get Gibson some minutes at the PG. Wesley is out and only Snow remains


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

What happened with Gooden?


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

did LeBron hold PP to 6-21 shooting? i only caught the end and saw he was guarding him...did he guard him the whole game?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

CiMa said:


> did LeBron hold PP to 6-21 shooting? i only caught the end and saw he was guarding him...did he guard him the whole game?


From what I can remember, Snow started off most of the game guarding him. It seemed like when PP starting catching fire in the 3rd, Lebron started guarding him. He guarded Pierce for the remainder of the game.

I'm not sure whether it was Lebron's choice or Mike Brown's choice, but I thought Lebron did a heck of a job on him. It's one of those matchups that Lebron gets up for, so he was actually trying really hard on defense, and it showed. He did a heck of a job.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

deranged40 said:


> What happened with Gooden?


There's no news to be found on Gooden? Strange?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

mmmdk said:


> There's no news to be found on Gooden? Strange?


He was having an off night, and Andy was having an awesome game. Andy basically took his minutes in the second half. Don't know why they can't play together, but apparently they can't.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *Big rally by Cavs brings victory*
> 
> *Celtics take loss despite leading by as much as 25 points in second half*
> 
> ...


More at:
http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/15994341.htm


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

mmmdk said:


> There's no news to be found on Gooden? Strange?


He had an off night, and as everyone saw. The players that were on the court the 4th quarter deserved to finish the game, plain and simple.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I really liked what I saw out of David Wesley last night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I really liked what I saw out of David Wesley last night.


 lol


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats guys, for raping the hell of the Celtics in the fourth quarter. Boston ****ing threw that game i'm sorry but they did. There is no way you can take something that in the bag and **** it up that much. Putrid. Absolutely horrible.


----------

